
How to Regulate Pornography - 2a0c40
https://www.firstthings.com/article/2019/11/how-to-regulate-pornography
======
Jamwinner
Regulation is just code for Censorship. Neither sex, nor depictions of such,
are a danger to anyone. Regressive ideologies are highlighted here as if they
were acting for the benefit of anyone but themselves. What the literal fuck.
This article is less factual, and more offensive than even the most vile porn.

